# An Historical example of the Misuse of the ECFs by Romanists



## DTK (Nov 16, 2009)

As long as Roman apologists are able to speak in grandiose and *general* terms of the early church fathers for the claims of the papacy, they are able to make it appear to others as though their paradigm for ecclesiology is the answer to all ecclesiastical controversies. But once they try to offer specific examples, where such claims are represented by a *particular* case, then their string of pearls falls hopelessly to the ground.

For any interested, I address one such instance here in responding to a Romanist blogger...

Thoughts of Francis Turretin: Pastor King Responds to Bryan Cross' Misuse of Jerome

DTK


----------

